# Little Big Game auf den Azoren



## seatrout123 (4. Dezember 2005)

wir möchten nächstes Jahr im August gerne auf die Azoren.
Natürlich kommt die 30 lbs Rute und die Penn 6/0 mit.
Ich möchte hier nicht auf die Großen fischen 
(wär mit dem Gerät auch etwas problematisch), sondern 
mal auf Bonitos, kl. Thune, Amberjack oder einen Blauhai angeln.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung?
Was mich auch noch interessieren würde -kann man
hierzu auch ein Boot (evtl. Einheimischer Fischer) 
chartern, das im Vergleich zu den richtigen Big Game
Booten noch bezahlbar sein sollte.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Little Big Game auf den Azoren*

Hallo Axel erst Mal Glückwunsch zur Wahl deines Reisezieles.Wer ein Mal dort war kommt wieder !! Ich war bereits 1978 das erste mal auf den `Blumentöpfen im Atlantik´ und seit dem 10 Mal !! Es ist natürlich schade das du nicht auf die ´Großen´ gehen willst denn seit 1 Jahr ist nach fast 8 jähriger Pause der Blue Marlin in die Gewässer der Inseln zurückgekehrt die über viele Jahre weltweit eines der besten Fanggebiete für White +Blue Marlin waren.Melde dich mal per Mail bei mir damit ich dir am Telefon ausführlicher berichten kann.

                             Tight Lines             #h


----------



## wokm4n (30. April 2012)

*AW: Little Big Game auf den Azoren*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn der Trööt schon fast einen Bart hat... Hat denn jemand einen Tipp bezüglich eines heimischen Fischers/preiswerte Bootscharter (kein BigGame) auf Sao Miguel? Bin im August dort.
Grüße
woky


----------



## ullsok (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Little Big Game auf den Azoren*

Ich war zwar selbst noch nicht dort aber hier etwas aus meiner Link-Sammlung:

http://www.faialterramar.net/

|wavey:


----------



## wokm4n (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Little Big Game auf den Azoren*

Vielen Dank für den Link,
bin die Ferien leider nur auf Sao Miguel. Schade, hört sich nämlich interessant an.
Grüße woky


----------

